# Ubuntu 10.04 via virtual box



## Braveheart (Jul 4, 2010)

*Ubuntu 10.04 via virtual box [SOLVED]*

my set up:
dell XPS M1530
windows 7 Pro 64>Virtual box 3.2.6>Ubuntu 10.04
cat6 direct to Cox hub.
awardspace.com host
godaddy domain
kompozer  HTML editor

when I use all the same FTP info (ftp host, username, password) in windows, it works and uploads to my server crazy fast. I delete those files from the server, then disconnect. then when I try connecting to my server using Kompozer in my virtualbox it "publishes" successfully but when I go to my web page, its still the host's 404 error page...is there something I have to do to configure virtual box to allow uploading?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2010)

Braveheart said:


> my set up:
> dell XPS M1530
> windows 7 Pro 64>Virtual box 3.2.6>Ubuntu 10.04
> cat6 direct to Cox hub.
> ...



is your networking set to NAT or bridged?


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 24, 2010)

I bridged it, thanks for the idea.

P.S. sorry for the late reply.


----------

